# What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I get a phone call from Wallace at about 6:30 last night saying he needs me to come to the barn. I knew something was wrong right then, he just tells me that Sunny has broken her horn and he needs me to help catch her.

Well she broke it alright. Sunny is a January baby, and as she has the lighter color horns they are still kinda soft. We have learned that this type of horn does not harden up until later.

Anyways here is a few pictures of what she looke like after we sniped the horn the rest of the way off. Before we cut the horn off it was just barely hanging on and only needed one little snip. There was just a little meat in the horn, most of it is still attached to her head keeping the sinus cavatity closed.

The horn is completly gone, what you see sticking up is all meat.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Yikes. Hopeully it won't get infected.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Infection is my biggest fear to be honest. We gave her a tetnus shot along with some banamine last night. 

We have a vet here that has something called Pink Lady, you can only buy it from this vet as he invented it. It works mircles, I will be putting in on her wound to help it heal faster. 

We had a horse that opened up her chest on a tree limb, I mean I could stick my closed fist into her chest, and after using Pink Lady, no infections, and you cannot even see a scar.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I would also be worried about flies getting in it. If that Pink Lady does not make some sort of barrier over the wound, I would cover it with gauze so that nothing can get to it. Poor goat! She must have one really bad headache! Might want to separate her also if the others start to pick on her.
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

agree with Theresa


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Pink Lady looks like Pepto and is just a thick so no worrys about that. I really wish I had taken photos of the diffirent wounds that we have used it on. You just would not beleive it.

I have Sunny in with her sister in the isolation pen. They do not fight or pick on each other and I thought it would keep her calmer to have Lilac in with her.


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

That Pink Lady sounds like it is some good stuff! Around here we use Scarlex and Catron, it works, but that Pink Lady stuff sounds like it would be better!


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I am not going to lie to you, I have never seen anything like it. I had a friend who's horse spooked next to a truck with the tailgate down. The mare hit the tailgate and ripped her back thigh from hip to hock, with a little water therepy, Pink Lady and time, she is good as new. 

They at one time talked about selling to the public, as they have a patent on it, but I guess they decided not to. I am glad that they did not as it would make the price jump on it and also if something works they take it off the market.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of Fancy not 6 months after her accident. All you can see is the small hairless place on her hip at that time. But she was cut open from the hip to her hock, had a huge flap of hide and muscle that was cut. Once again you cannot even tell that she was cut at all.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Isn't that exposed nerve? You'd think the pain would be excruciating! I've heard of cows doing this and going insane from the pain of the exposed root, they said it would be like having no tooth around a root. I don't know if it's the same for goats, but ouch either way! this is exactly why we disbud, I would freak out if something like that happened! eek! Please let us know how you treat it so we can learn along with you, I do not envy your situation...


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would give her something for pain. Banamine or at least some OTC oral stuff.
Goats have very little pain tolerance and it can affect appetite and then you are stuck rebuilding the rumen.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

As of last night she was eating just fine, and we did give her some Banamine along with a tetnus shot. I will be keeping udates on how she is doing and what we are doing for her.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Sheesh! I hope that heals up ok! Our cattle knock a few horns off every year and they heal up fine with minimal treatment. I'll bet it's the same for goats..or maybe not. Nothing seems to be the "same" with goats!!!


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL man that is the truth. Its like goats have to make up their own rules and do it as they go along.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol..It's been quite the learning experience! But well worth it


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Well it sure looks like it hurts. I know scalps bleed really bad for people and maybe this is the same for goats in the horn area. I bet she heals up just fine.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

She should be fine... my idiot buck with scurs did that to himself 2 or 3 times. And yes it bled like crazy and had that raw/meaty look...


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

It is that raw meaty look that makes me kinda cringe. I can handle the blood with no problem, but to see that raw looking stuff wiggling about - Ugggg.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh and the last time Anson broke his off was 2-3 yrs ago... and he is still hale & hearty... and we learned to keep him in UTILITY panels so he can't stick his head through.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like Franny's head did, sorta, when I banded her scurs. There are more pics but here are two:


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

They do look about the same. Sunny is doing good, you can tell she is still hurting a little but she is eating and drinking well. We are just keeping a eye on her right now, we did medicate it, and now we will just leave it alone unless we see some infection going on.

Diane, how long did it take for Franny to heal?


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I am looking at the dates and it looks like May 25 to July 14th were the dates on the thread although Franny was "well" before July 14.. Here is the thread about Franny:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,14842.0.html


----------

